# (AR) GRHRCH/MH Chocolate LR Stud Available



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

GRHRCH Huntington's Aged T Perfection MH "Colby"- (FC AFC Wingmagic's Roux MH x GMPR Santa Fe's Contender Tyra MH) DOB 12/15/2008 has an incredible termperment coupled with retrieving desire and trainability. Colby was the first dog that I trained from the ground up by myself to obtain his HRCH title at 20 months old. Colby passed the Greneda MS grand at 28 months old with Derek Randle at The Retriever Academy. Derek went ahead and put Colby's MH title at 34 months old and passed his second grand test at the Spring Grand 2012 in Wisconson. I finished out Colby's 300 points in September 2012 and we are have run a couple quals and will continue next spring, since I figured out Quals can be fun.

Colby is from the second breeding of Roux x Tyra that produced Ammo, the all-time high point derby dog and Canadian Amateur National Finalist and these breedings have produced several QAA, MH, HRCH and Derby list dogs. Colby loves to train, hunt or just hang out. He is a fantastic family dog along with his retrieving achievements. OFA Hips Good, Eyes Cert, EIC Carrier and CNM clear by parentage.

The avatar is a picture of Colby and I'll post some more as soon as Photobucket is working again. For pictures and further information, please contact me at [email protected] or 479-462-3266. Feel free to contact Derek Randle at The Retriever Academy ([email protected]) if you would like.

Jeff Huntington
Fort Smith, AR


----------

